# Pictures from Mount Hood / Yobeat



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys, long time no see. I like the changes to the website first of all haha.
I was out at Mount Hood last week/part of the week before and snapped a couple of pictures. Here they are!  Any critique is welcome as always!

Some skate photos first -


Alex Frontside Air by CaP17A, on Flickr


Alex Front Rock by CaP17A, on Flickr


Hobush Back Lip by CaP17A, on Flickr


Ollie. by CaP17A, on Flickr
(^ That one isn't in Oregon, just wanted to share it)

And here are the snowboarding photos -


Front Lip by CaP17A, on Flickr


Blunt 270 by CaP17A, on Flickr


Back Lip by CaP17A, on Flickr

Part 2 - Also on the photography note: I am in the Firing Squad August Championship Battle on Yobeat and it would be greatly appreciated if I could get a vote or two from you guys! YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997 » Firing Squad August Champions Battle

The image used is this one here.


Tarik Ollie Fakie by CaP17A, on Flickr

Thanks for the time!


----------

